# Man O War Ruination Robusto #1 Cigar Review - One of the best



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar is hands down...one of the best out there. Its a flawless, silky, smooth, cool burning full bodied beast. Starts out quite spicy, but m...

Read the full review here: Man O War Ruination Robusto #1 Cigar Review - One of the best


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree -damn fine smoke! Just scored a box off C-bid for $70.00. That's a great price IMHO for cigar of that quality if you like a cigar that has this great combination of POWER and Smoothness. 

It delivers.

Mark


----------

